
Apple’s Cloud Product Officially Official And It’s Called iCloud - acrum
http://www.crunchgear.com/2011/05/31/apples-cloud-product-officially-official-and-its-called-icloud/
======
schrototo
Huh, that's interesting, them spilling the (admittedly not at all surprising)
beans before the event. Maybe they couldn't convince enough journalists that
it's going to be interesting even without iPhone 5.

------
Vitaly
I wish for claud time machine.

